# Just bought an Epson 1430 - now what?!



## Crimson Lizard (May 12, 2017)

After many years of creating film positives using a laser printer on Casey's Translucencies, I have purchased an Epson 1430. Presently, the cartridges are Epson stock and the transparencies I have are the aforementioned Casey's Translucent ones and a different Casey's product whose exact name I forget - it's stiffer, more like a acetate but translucent, also. 

Using basic stock settings and the above mentioned transparencies, my positives look like like ****, completely unusable. As I read the forums I see lots of references to Accurip and Cobra CIS so my question to members is this - what do I need to get moving? I have a friend who can output positives for me on his equipment while I figure this out, but I want to get this sucker rolling, and fast! We mostly do one to four color jobs but I also do some halftone work that I usually outsource to a place with an image setter - I'd much prefer to do them in-house. 

Looking forward to your responses 

Mark


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

What software are you using to design your artwork? There are settings you need to have the Epson print opaque on film. In Corel, you need to set the color to "Print Separations" and set the rendering intent to "saturation". In Preferences, set it to best photo and paper to super glossy if you're using a waterproof film. 

As for halftones, there are a lot of ways to print them without using RIP software but if you already have it, it works well on the epson.


----------



## Crimson Lizard (May 12, 2017)

I use Photoshop. The film came out super wet and blotchy with ill-defined edges. Printing text on paper looked quite good, though. 

As to halftones, I have read in several places that RIP software is not needed to print them. The way I've sent art to the image setter to output is to render the grayscale image as a bitmap and I render it as a halftone at that point.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I use the Epson 1430 with Fixxons Transparencies.....great results every time....mainly print from Photoshop but same with Corel or AI.....nothing special I set to photo paper and hit print.....I use Cobra inks with refillable cartridges (No CIS)

Waterproof Screen Positive Film Manufacturer


----------



## Crimson Lizard (May 12, 2017)

So all six cartridges are black? I have a feeling the transparency I did my trial run with was made for laser printing, which is why my results were so atrocious.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Crimson Lizard said:


> So all six cartridges are black? I have a feeling the transparency I did my trial run with was made for laser printing, which is why my results were so atrocious.


That could be a problem, you need the right transparency for the ink. . . but no, just one black cartridge, I print in grey scale. I use the printer also for color photos and transfers for mouse pads, coozies and the like also.

I just printed these out for a job, sorry the photos aren't the greatest....put them on white foam so you could see the opacity. ..


----------



## Crimson Lizard (May 12, 2017)

Those look fantastic. I have a feeling that moving to the 1430 could solve many a longstanding problem in our production. I've been wanting to do it for years! Thanks for taking the time to reply with pics, Viper, much appreciated.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Crimson Lizard said:


> Those look fantastic. I have a feeling that moving to the 1430 could solve many a longstanding problem in our production. I've been wanting to do it for years! Thanks for taking the time to reply with pics, Viper, much appreciated.


Your welcome....a picture says a thousand words  Now if I could just figure out the one that will make me rich!


----------



## Crimson Lizard (May 12, 2017)

Rich, smrich! Just do an good job and do right by your customers, there's dignity enough in that.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Crimson Lizard said:


> Rich, smrich! Just do an good job and do right by your customers, there's dignity enough in that.


LoL....but dignity won't buy me that early retirement !


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I buy use fixxion films only the 5 minutes from me amd real cool i go in there and talk to them alot. Actually I'm going in there tomorrow to pick up film. I use a epson 1400 but with filmaker or I use accurip black pearl film is always opaque. I use refillable cartridges with all black ink since this is my printer for film positives. 

Ps your film is for laser not inkjet


----------



## Crimson Lizard (May 12, 2017)

"Ps your film is for laser not inkjet"

I suspected as much, thanks for the confirmation and the general info. I'm excited to get this thing up and running and trying some stuff I've been wanting to do for a while.


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't use photoshop. You have to use a vector based program to output your films. This is one of those things. Screen printing for us "one guy" shops of really 6 different jobs. Design, output and screen making, printing, sales and office keeping. The Design to screen is usually the most technically difficult part as this takes college degree know how along with specific screen print design experience and computer integration of different systems experience. I use a windows HP computer with CS6 Illustrator. I output my films on an epson 1430 printer with stock ink set up. I use professional Saatti emulsion and a NuArc vacuum exposure unit. 

If you're using photoshop you are out putting pixels and that is not good. 

From the start you have to make sure in Illustrator your blacks are black. Like real black. The blackest of black. There's a few places you need to work in order to do this. Then in the Adobe print dialog you must manipulate all your settings to the highest DPI and best quality settings so your printer dumps the most ink. Then from there I go into the computer printing preferences from the Adobe Print Dialog. There I set my paper to ultra super bomb diggity super gloss and manipulate my photo print settings such as high contrast, low brightness most saturation and so on. This is going to be different for every set up. Mac guys using Draw or what ever. You really need to dive deep into this and get college level know how on your set up. For instance what is the difference between relative chromatic and saturation? You need to know these things. It's hard but doable. Live on the forums and youtube. Buy books and visit and speak to everyone from designers to printers. Take a few classes at the local community college. That's what I did anyway.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

hotrod937 said:


> Don't use photoshop. You have to use a vector based program to output your films. This is one of those things. Screen printing for us "one guy" shops of really 6 different jobs. Design, output and screen making, printing, sales and office keeping. The Design to screen is usually the most technically difficult part as this takes college degree know how along with specific screen print design experience and computer integration of different systems experience. I use a windows HP computer with CS6 Illustrator. I output my films on an epson 1430 printer with stock ink set up. I use professional Saatti emulsion and a NuArc vacuum exposure unit.
> 
> If you're using photoshop you are out putting pixels and that is not good.
> 
> From the start you have to make sure in Illustrator your blacks are black. Like real black. The blackest of black. There's a few places you need to work in order to do this. Then in the Adobe print dialog you must manipulate all your settings to the highest DPI and best quality settings so your printer dumps the most ink. Then from there I go into the computer printing preferences from the Adobe Print Dialog. There I set my paper to ultra super bomb diggity super gloss and manipulate my photo print settings such as high contrast, low brightness most saturation and so on. This is going to be different for every set up. Mac guys using Draw or what ever. You really need to dive deep into this and get college level know how on your set up. For instance what is the difference between relative chromatic and saturation? You need to know these things. It's hard but doable. Live on the forums and youtube. Buy books and visit and speak to everyone from designers to printers. Take a few classes at the local community college. That's what I did anyway.


I'd like to respectfully disagree with you Hotrod...80% of my outputs to screen including halftones (see attached) are all done in gasp....Photoshop Been doing this for 15 years...no problems, I use Illustrator and Corel as well and have the Advanced Artist tools for it but I think your over playing the vector output a bit. Especially if a new guy only has Photoshop to work with. Most depends on your designs and the level of detail you need to print. Most are not that accurate anyway...we're printing on clothing not a glossy magazine stock. I also use a 1430 and my settings are just on glossy photo...nuthin' special and they come out dark as hell (see attached transparencies) I also do not use Rip software..yet. There are some highly detailed halftones I want to print so I will need it then but not today. I won't even comment on the college level and college degree you mentioned and knowing the difference between relative chromatic and saturation? You need to know these things? that's a total myth....Hell I have to look up what your talking about since I've never had the situation to need to know it and I've been an illustrator for 40+ years.....experience, trial and error will do just fine. Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

Damn, those are killer. How did you learn to do that? Did you create those images yourself? Maybe I am going about this the wrong way. I only found my way by trial and error. Printing transfers that weren't opaque enough and didn't wash out well and so on..


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

hotrod937 said:


> Damn, those are killer. How did you learn to do that? Did you create those images yourself? Maybe I am going about this the wrong way. I only found my way by trial and error. Printing transfers that weren't opaque enough and didn't wash out well and so on..


Thanks, I'm not a really religious guy but I have to give God the credit for the talent he gave me. Yes I designed these and thousands others....remember, I have been an illustrator for many, many years 
As far as the screen printing side I have learned most everything through the help of forum members here through their guidance and a lot of patience. I learn something new every time I come here to the forum. Some things don't change much so if you use the search function you will find a treasure trove of previous postings that might answer some of the questions or at least give guidance where to find an answer....if all else fails, post a new thread. Best of luck


----------

